# Mod edit:-SOLD:-Power Craft PFZ - 400 RN Scroll Saw



## Vic Perrin (19 Apr 2013)

I have the above scroll saw for sale. It was only used for one small project and has been gathering dust in my workshop ever since. There are at least 6 new blades and the instruction manual with it
Technical Data
Voltage. 230v
Frequency. 50Hz
Power Consumption. 90W
Speed Count. 1440/min
Saw Depth. 50mm
Weight. 15Kg

It is quite heavy so it will be a collection only item from Rugeley Staffordshire

Looking for £25

Regards

Vic


----------



## Vic Perrin (20 Apr 2013)

Vic Perrin":137egvv6 said:


> I have the above scroll saw for sale. It was only used for one small project and has been gathering dust in my workshop ever since. There are at least 6 new blades and the instruction manual with it
> Technical Data
> Voltage. 230v
> Frequency. 50Hz
> ...


 Now Sold Thanks


----------

